# Best rig to stop missing so many channels



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

The only thing I ever fish for is flatheads and my brother fishes with me and always fishes for channels. He is getting frustrated with only being able to hook a small percentage of fish. We fish lakes only. Usually Tappan, Piedmont, Clendening, or Salt Fork. I fished one rod for channels last night along with my flathead rods and we caught 8 cats the biggest including a 13 and a 9lber but we probably missed two dozen more. We were just using a slip sinker rig with about a 12" leader and a 1/0 circle hook and then tight lined the rig instead of using the bait clickers on the reel. I was researching today and people said that treble or kahles are better for hooking fish and that slip sinker rigs arent as sensitive and lose more channels too. Does anyone have any rig suggestions that would help hook more just a few fish a night out of a ton of bites? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I've been experimenting with a 3 way swivel setup and have a pretty solid hooking percentage. Can be tightlined or run with the clicker set, I've done both. I use cutbait with a circle hook on about a 30" mono leader set above the 12-18" sinker line with whatever weight is needed to keep it still. Hope this helps...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

I've heard a lot about the 3 way rig my only concern is does it get tangled a lot when casting?


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I haven't had any problems. I just make sure to keep the leader nice and long, the swivel is good about keeping it cleaned up. And I fish it on Lake Erie in a current where there's a warm water discharge. I'm gonna try to upload a picture of the swivel right now. This does a great job at keeping it tangle-free for me.











Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I would suggest 1/0 -2/0 kahles with reels out of gear and clickers on.
They won't feel a properly rigged slip sinker and you will have the option of when to set the hook. Circle hooks work better in current which keeps your line taut.

Realize that other fish may take the cut baits and be unable to get them swallowed resulting in missed strikes.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

I prefer tight lining with a circle hook.. typically for channels I use chicken liver and go weightless.. nothing specials Just line tied to the hook.. now are u just not getting a good set? Ive found the younger channels seem to group together more they will take ur bait and run but typically just strip me of my bait..only problem is instead of a straight engulfing of the hook they seem to be hitting just the bait. Leading to alot less hook ups If thats the case and if ur just looking for sheer numbers not size switch to a smaller hook.. find the right area and u can catch little ones like bluegil

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jhouser (Jul 8, 2013)

I use a use a Carolina rig with a 8-12 inch leader. I use nothing but cut bait and have had really good success. I use kahles for flatheads but use circles for channels. Using a clicker with circles usually results in the fish hooking themselves as they take the bait.


----------



## Terrydabassman (Feb 12, 2006)

I have lost a TON of cats using circle hooks and I'll never try them again. I use khale or 7/0 Gamakatsu® Octopus Hooks. You should go smaller for channels though.
I know folks love them circle hooks, but I have had zero success with them.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

The trick to the circle hook is to let the fish work the bait. If you set the hook right away you will loose a lot of fish


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

^ right on. It's more of a gradual pull/sweeping motion than a traditional hook set. If you give it all you got and set it like normal you will most likely rip it out of their mouth. Also, it's almost mandatory that you snell your circle hooks, IMO, to help rotate the hook properly when the fish takes the bait. I've had a lot of trial and error experience with them starting off, hopefully this will save anyone the frustration I faced for a looooong time trying to get used to them circles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot everyone there is definitely a lot of good advice here!


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

For channels I use a 3/4 ounce bullet weight thats above a swivel. Then an 18" 30 lb floro leader. And I always use a 6/0 gamakatsu cirlcle with cut bait. Then I use 2 foot PVC pipe cut to a point at the bottom for a rod holder. Keep a little slack in the line. And when the rod starts bouncing or doubles over. Fish on!
Rarely do I ever loose or gut hook a fish.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

BASSINaDL said:


> For channels I use a 3/4 ounce bullet weight thats above a swivel. Then an 18" 30 lb floro leader. And I always use a 6/0 gamakatsu cirlcle with cut bait. Then I use 2 foot PVC pipe cut to a point at the bottom for a rod holder. Keep a little slack in the line. And when the rod starts bouncing or doubles over. Fish on!
> Rarely do I ever loose or gut hook a fish.


How big does your cut bait tend to be? Are you using bluegills?


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Id say use a larger hook! 1/0 circle is way too small for cat, and the small amount of bait you need to use on such a small hook will be picked apart before a cat can get to it. Use atleast a 5/0 circle with cut bait and make sure the point of the hook is exposed. Goodluck and tight lines...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Youll need to base the hook and bait size toward the size channels you are targetting. If im in a lake loaded with dinks say less then 1 lb. then i use a 1/0 gama circle with bait the size of a nickel. If im in a normal lake with a mix of fish. Between 1-6 lbs then ill use a 3/0 circle with bait the size of a quarter and if im in a tourney or a trophy lake targetting bigger fish I Run either a 5/0 or 7/0 hook with bait as big as my hand sometimes

Ill tell you that many of my biggest fish have come on 3/0 hooks. They will hold a tank


Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

